# I Need To Catch Up On The Threads!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

_I am determined that I am going to go back and respond to so many of your threads. I just don't want anyone to think I don't care. I've missed a lot of birthday wishes and so many threads I've wanted to respond to ... including questions and feedback that so many of you gave me in regard to a few of my threads ... on Snowball, the mattress feedback, and thank you's on pictures I sent.

Anyway ...

It's been a challenging few weeks here. Apparently, I am having an exacerbation with the MS. And, it appears as though it has never been this bad. To the point that when I saw my internist last week, she needed to help me get out of the chair and help me get into our car. She also prescribed in-home physical therapy ... which I have already began. The physical therapist comes to our home. The reason for having in-home therapy is that I have had four falls within a few weeks. I personally think it's a right knee problem that is causing everything else to be out of whack ... but, it's hard to convince the physical therapist of that. (I think she thinks I am in denial of having MS) Anyway, I see a top neurologist on February 11th. 

In the meantime, I am really doing okay. God gave me a good sense of humor I guess. The last time I fell ... my poor husband asked me if I was okay. I looked up at him and said ... "Well, let's just say that I feel a little *floored* at the moment!" 

I do worry more about Snowball worrying about me. I am always telling him that Mommy is okay ... but, I swear these angel fluff babies know when we are not feeling quite up to par. He follows me and pauses with me ... step by step. Right now I am taking baby steps.  

I WILL get better. I can be pretty stubborn and don't give up easily. The only thing I feel bad about is how dependent I am on my sweet husband right now. He never ever complains. And, he has been so helpful in every way. I am so grateful for him.

I don't want any sympathy ... but, positive thoughts and prayers always help. I am soooo grateful for what I have. I count my blessings every day. I think about the terrible situation in Haiti ... and, problems all over the world and in our country. That alone grounds me every time. 

If I ask you for anything else, dear friends ... it is to take time and appreciate the little things in your life. Often, I believe, it's the little things that add up to being the big things. You can light up a loved one or friends day ... just by reminding them that you appreciate and love them. Something like that doesn't cost a penny ... but, can be a priceless gift to those who are dear to you. :tender: 

_


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I was wondering how you (and Snowball) were, Marie. I was worried that you weren't feeling well. Hang in there and I truly wish you the best- especially with your upcoming doctor's appt. These little Maltese do truly know when we aren't feeling our best, they're so special when it comes to these things. I'm praying for you and sending my love, good energy and positive thoughts your way!! :heart:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hang in there.... you have my positive thoughts and my prayers. 

Debbie


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sometimes it is that sense of humor that gets us through ruff times. ok that and loved ones and our little fluff babies.
Hang in there, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Glad you are back Marie! 

Marsha


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

You have a wonderful attitude and I believe that is the biggest part of getting us through life! I am so glad you came on and gave us an update. Thank you so much for that.........get that physical therapy and get better because we could not do without you on here!!! I think we have to count our blessing every single day, it is important. Our babies are so attuned to our every need and are like little angels there to love!!! Prayers will be said for you to get through this and have better days!!! God Bless~~~~ :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We are praying and rooting for you to get better!!! I am sure that Snowball is such an angel to you. Thank you for the reminder to appreciate the little things in life and to count our blessings!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way. You have a wonderful attitude and if you don't mind I'm going to borrow a bit of your attitude, sense of humor, and positiveness today. Thanks for the reminder.

Hugs to you and Snowball,

Linda


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

You certainly have a positive attitude and that goes along ways in a person's wellbeing. You and Snowball have been on my mind. It was good to hear from you. Hugs


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

ALL the positive thoughts, prayers and also happy wishes are sent to you from Snowy Crystal and I :grouphug: we luv ya and your Snowball, Marie and wish you good health and happiness


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

ohhhh! I absolutely LOVE your attitude! I have added you to my list of heroes.

You are a beautiful woman with an amazing husband and I wish you well now and ALWAYS!

rayer:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

More prayers and postive thoughts coming your way. I was thinking about Snowball lately, looks like he is OK and busy helping Mom. Take care.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I have the utmost faith in you, Marie to kick MS right in the ass. Just don't use your right knee. LOL
Love you.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Marie I'm really sorry things have been a little ruff lately but with that attitude I have no doubts you'll be fine. I think attitude is half of any battle we have in life and you've got it whipped with yours. 
Good thoughts and prayers to you Marie and please give your little helper a big hug for us. 
Keep us updated and take care of yourself.
Hugs,
Jane & the Girls 
:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending :grouphug: and positive thoughts your way,Marie.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Marie! 

Hunter and I will keep rooting for you and cheering on Snowball's (and your husband's) support of you! We think you are a wonderful woman and we are happy that you have such good *strong* men in your life.

Hugs and puppy Kisses, 

Erin & Hunter


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Marie, we have missed you! I truly believe that your attitude will take you farther than any medicine known to mankind! You are a special person, and I am sending you all the positive energy that I can! 

{{Hugs}}


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Sending prayers to you and your family. rayer: You have a wonderful, positive spirit that I admire!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Jan 26 2010, 05:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877516


> I was wondering how you (and Snowball) were, Marie. I was worried that you weren't feeling well. Hang in there and I truly wish you the best- especially with your upcoming doctor's appt. These little Maltese do truly know when we aren't feeling our best, they're so special when it comes to these things. I'm praying for you and sending my love, good energy and positive thoughts your way!! :heart:[/B]


Thank you so much, Andrea! Your kind thoughts and caring ... friends like you ... are what makes life so special. :tender: 


QUOTE (Harrysmom @ Jan 26 2010, 07:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877529


> Hang in there.... you have my positive thoughts and my prayers.
> 
> Debbie[/B]


Thank you so much, Debbie. :tender: 


QUOTE (Cyndrae @ Jan 26 2010, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877530


> Sometimes it is that sense of humor that gets us through ruff times. ok that and loved ones and our little fluff babies.
> Hang in there, you are in my thoughts and prayers.[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Cyndrae. :tender: You see, I have to smile even reading how you mention that a sense of humor gets us through the "ruff" times! Ruff! Ruff! <-------- I think we are all fluff baby obsessed, for sure!  


QUOTE (theboyz @ Jan 26 2010, 07:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877533


> Glad you are back Marie!
> 
> Marsha[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Marsha. :tender: 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jan 26 2010, 08:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877546


> You have a wonderful attitude and I believe that is the biggest part of getting us through life! I am so glad you came on and gave us an update. Thank you so much for that.........get that physical therapy and get better because we could not do without you on here!!! I think we have to count our blessing every single day, it is important. Our babies are so attuned to our every need and are like little angels there to love!!! Prayers will be said for you to get through this and have better days!!! God Bless~~~~ :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2: :Flowers 2:[/B]


Thank you so much, Dianne, for your kind words. They mean the world to me. :tender: 

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 26 2010, 08:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877550


> We are praying and rooting for you to get better!!! I am sure that Snowball is such an angel to you. Thank you for the reminder to appreciate the little things in life and to count our blessings!![/B]


Awww ... thank you, Sophia! :tender: And, yes, Snowball is my little angel. Even when he barks ... LOL


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jan 26 2010, 08:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877553


> You are in my prayers.[/B]


Thank you so much, Suzan. And, thank you for your PM, too. You are a constant inspiration to me to eat healthier, and research ways to live as healthy a life as possible. I falter here and there ... but, I do feel better eating healthier foods, for sure. 

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 26 2010, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877555


> Positive thoughts and prayers coming your way. You have a wonderful attitude and if you don't mind I'm going to borrow a bit of your attitude, sense of humor, and positiveness today. Thanks for the reminder.
> 
> Hugs to you and Snowball,
> 
> Linda[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Linda. :tender: And, you don't have to "borrow" a bit of the attitude, sense of humor, and positiveness ... you can keep it. No need to return it! : )


QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Jan 26 2010, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877556


> You certainly have a positive attitude and that goes along ways in a person's wellbeing. You and Snowball have been on my mind. It was good to hear from you. Hugs[/B]


Thank you so much, Lynne. It means a great deal to me. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (chichi @ Jan 26 2010, 12:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877654


> Sending :grouphug: and positive thoughts your way,Marie.[/B]


Thank you so much, Jill. :tender: 

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jan 26 2010, 12:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877659


> Marie!
> 
> Hunter and I will keep rooting for you and cheering on Snowball's (and your husband's) support of you! We think you are a wonderful woman and we are happy that you have such good *strong* men in your life.
> 
> ...


Awww ... thank you, Erin. (and, Hunter) :tender: Hugs back to you and Hunter. :wub: 

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Jan 26 2010, 01:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877672


> Marie, we have missed you! I truly believe that your attitude will take you farther than any medicine known to mankind! You are a special person, and I am sending you all the positive energy that I can!
> 
> {{Hugs}}[/B]


Awww ... thank you so much, Pam. That means the world to me. :tender: 


QUOTE (drclee @ Jan 26 2010, 01:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877678


> Sending prayers to you and your family. rayer: You have a wonderful, positive spirit that I admire![/B]


Thank you so much, Claudia. :tender:


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

:ThankYou: for bringing us all down to earth and to let us know to appreciate what we have and know it could be worse. Many other people have their own burdens and problems to bear. You are an inspiration to all of us to know that you can see only the good in everything that comes your way. Yes, we are all in God's plan and you recognize that it is better to see beyond your problems now but the rainbow will come to you in many ways. May God bless you and give you no more pain and heal you soon. We do miss you here and hope to see you back more often. rayer: I will say some prayers for you and for all that need them at this time.

May your bad :Bad day: day turn to into a happy and :Sunny Smile: day soon.

:grouphug: from me to you,
Lucy, Breeze, Savannah and Sparkle


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jan 26 2010, 09:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877595


> ALL the positive thoughts, prayers and also happy wishes are sent to you from Snowy Crystal and I :grouphug: we luv ya and your Snowball, Marie and wish you good health and happiness[/B]


Thank you so much, Kat. I love you and your fluff's, too. :tender: 
I'm still trying to get my Camel Club logo on my siggy! I won't give up ... LOL


QUOTE (Lillykins @ Jan 26 2010, 10:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877601


> ohhhh! I absolutely LOVE your attitude! I have added you to my list of heroes.
> 
> You are a beautiful woman with an amazing husband and I wish you well now and ALWAYS!
> 
> rayer:[/B]


Thank you for your very kind words and for caring, Becky. It means so much to me. :tender: 



QUOTE (Maglily @ Jan 26 2010, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877604


> More prayers and postive thoughts coming your way. I was thinking about Snowball lately, looks like he is OK and busy helping Mom. Take care.[/B]


Thank you, Brenda. :tender: Yes, Snowball has been doing okay. I do have to get back to that thread and update in more detail.

QUOTE (KAG @ Jan 26 2010, 11:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877626


> I have the utmost faith in you, Marie to kick MS right in the ass. Just don't use your right knee. LOL
> Love you.
> xoxoxoxoxoox[/B]


You make me smile and laugh Kerry. I love you, too. :tender: 

QUOTE (njdrake @ Jan 26 2010, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877627


> Marie I'm really sorry things have been a little ruff lately but with that attitude I have no doubts you'll be fine. I think attitude is half of any battle we have in life and you've got it whipped with yours.
> Good thoughts and prayers to you Marie and please give your little helper a big hug for us.
> Keep us updated and take care of yourself.
> Hugs,
> ...


Awww... thank you, Jane. :tender: Hugs back to you and the girls.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Marie, I will continue to keep you in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I've really missed you. :heart: I always look forward to your posts for encouragement and to put a smile on my face. So I know that your great attitude and humor will be the strongest medicine that will get you through everything. If anyone can put MS in it's place, it's you. And all of us can line up like the Rockettes and help you kick it in the butt...Kerry, first of course.  
Don't worry about your husband...he loves you so much that I'm sure he wishes he could do anything and everything for you. So let him when you need him. Don't let anything get you down and thanks for the reminder to us to appreciate even the smallest moments in life. As for Snowball Pie...aren't you happy you have that little ray of sunshine to cheer you up even when you're "down."
BTW, what the **** were you doing up at 3:55am in the morning writing your post?? :smstarz: You need your rest, girl. :biggrin: Take care of yourself and good to have you back. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hopefully this will work, I have posted three times and my internet goes down just as I click the reply. I've heard it said third times a charm I sure hope so.

I love you Marie, you have a heart that is so pure. It breaks my heart you have to go through this, but I know what a strong woman you are and the faith you have, I wish I could be there to help you. There is one thing I can do and that is to pray for you

Heavenly Father, you are such a awesome God who rains over heaven and earth my God is a awesome God, I praise you and thank you for Marie's life she has such a positive attitude, she gives me hope to keep taking those little steps in life. She's a touch of hope for all of us someone I know I can trust, thank you for leading Marie and snowball to sm, we needed her, she's always there to give advice and to help lift our spirits, Marie needs the touch from the masters hands, Lord take away this MS from her body, give her a body that is well. I know you hear all of our prayers and I feel in my heart Marie will be healed. Wrap your loving arms around her and keep her safe,Lord I pray Marie will rest in your arms and find great peace. I also thank you Lord for Marie's husband, and his love for his wife, Bless his heart and give him wisdom with Marie. Be with sweet Snowball, may he continue to be with Marie and give her so much love that Marie can smile knowing God sent that little fluffy gift to her.I ask Lord for a miracle for this precious friend, In Jesus name I pray,Amen


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Hang onto that sense of humor!!! You had a good come back. Baby steps is where we start. Glad to hear from you, Marie.



Tina


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Marie, you have a great attitude. Hang on to that and your sense of humor and your snowball. :grouphug:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you for the touching message about remembering the small details in life. :hugging: 
:grouphug: 
I hope only the best for you & your hubby & Snowball.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I was trying to come up with just the right words but everyone else has already said much of it so . . . :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and rayer: rayer: rayer: ! Oh, and lots of puppy kisses from my girls!

Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Wow, I have to say how impressive your spirit is! It's a pleasure to read your post; your positive energy is evident in what you say about your situation.

Over the holidays, I heard a program on CBC (Canada's public radio station) in which they were interviewing a Quaker minister and he said how they have a saying about holding people in the light. I'm certainly not a Quaker, but I loved the image of holding someone in light. So I"ll think of you surrounded by light, joy, love, and health.

Hugs to that adorable little Snowball.

Take care.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jan 26 2010, 03:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877747


> :ThankYou: for bringing us all down to earth and to let us know to appreciate what we have and know it could be worse. Many other people have their own burdens and problems to bear. You are an inspiration to all of us to know that you can see only the good in everything that comes your way. Yes, we are all in God's plan and you recognize that it is better to see beyond your problems now but the rainbow will come to you in many ways. May God bless you and give you no more pain and heal you soon. We do miss you here and hope to see you back more often. rayer: I will say some prayers for you and for all that need them at this time.
> 
> May your bad :Bad day: day turn to into a happy and :Sunny Smile: day soon.
> 
> ...



Lucy, your words and thoughts have touched me so much ... thank you. Lots of hugs back to you. :tender: 

QUOTE (Susie and Sadie @ Jan 26 2010, 09:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877865


> Marie, I will continue to keep you in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you so much, Allison. :tender: 

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 26 2010, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877898


> Marie - I've really missed you. :heart: I always look forward to your posts for encouragement and to put a smile on my face. So I know that your great attitude and humor will be the strongest medicine that will get you through everything. If anyone can put MS in it's place, it's you. And all of us can line up like the Rockettes and help you kick it in the butt...Kerry, first of course.
> Don't worry about your husband...he loves you so much that I'm sure he wishes he could do anything and everything for you. So let him when you need him. Don't let anything get you down and thanks for the reminder to us to appreciate even the smallest moments in life. As for Snowball Pie...aren't you happy you have that little ray of sunshine to cheer you up even when you're "down."
> BTW, what the **** were you doing up at 3:55am in the morning writing your post?? :smstarz: You need your rest, girl. :biggrin: Take care of yourself and good to have you back. :grouphug:[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Sue. :tender: 

You know, I love the Rockettes! We were in New York City twice to see the Christmas show ... and, I still feel as though nobody does it better then Radio City Hall and the Rockettes. (I still can't believe that at one time NYC was at risk of losing Radio City Hall) Anyway ... you probably know that every year the MS Walk is a big thing. Now just think how fabulous it would be for Kerry and you ... and, the rest of our Spoiled Maltese gals ... to sign up ... and, line up ... and, do a Rockette MS kick butt dance! :yes: 

You asked me why I was up at 3:55am in the morning writing my post. Because often I can only sleep for a couple of hours and have to get up and move around a little. Then I end up sitting down and post! And, looking at SM pictures, etc., makes me smile. One of my blessings ... my husband and I are retired ... so, I can get naps thoughout if needed. Trust me, I do rest as much as I can. It's my restless legs, etc., that often wake me up at night. Hopefully, one of the new MS meds will help with that. 


QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jan 27 2010, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877908


> hopefully this will work, I have posted three times and my internet goes down just as I click the reply. I've heard it said third times a charm I sure hope so.
> 
> I love you Marie, you have a heart that is so pure. It breaks my heart you have to go through this, but I know what a strong woman you are and the faith you have, I wish I could be there to help you. There is one thing I can do and that is to pray for you
> 
> Heavenly Father, you are such a awesome God who rains over heaven and earth my God is a awesome God, I praise you and thank you for Marie's life she has such a positive attitude, she gives me hope to keep taking those little steps in life. She's a touch of hope for all of us someone I know I can trust, thank you for leading Marie and snowball to sm, we needed her, she's always there to give advice and to help lift our spirits, Marie needs the touch from the masters hands, Lord take away this MS from her body, give her a body that is well. I know you hear all of our prayers and I feel in my heart Marie will be healed. Wrap your loving arms around her and keep her safe,Lord I pray Marie will rest in your arms and find great peace. I also thank you Lord for Marie's husband, and his love for his wife, Bless his heart and give him wisdom with Marie. Be with sweet Snowball, may he continue to be with Marie and give her so much love that Marie can smile knowing God sent that little fluffy gift to her.I ask Lord for a miracle for this precious friend, In Jesus name I pray,Amen[/B]


Dearest Paula ... you have a heart of gold. I love you, too. I've told you more than once ... that your prayers are so beautiful and touching. I look at your prayers and talks with God as a form of beautiful spiritual poetry. 

Thank you so much for caring. 

Love and Hugs to you, Paula.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jan 27 2010, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877913


> Hang onto that sense of humor!!! You had a good come back. Baby steps is where we start. Glad to hear from you, Marie.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Awww ... thank you, Tina. :tender: 

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 27 2010, 01:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877920


> Marie, you have a great attitude. Hang on to that and your sense of humor and your snowball. :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Carina. :tender: This is kind of funny ... Snowball decided that he likes me to move my cane across the floor so he can chase it! He has so many toys ... but, my cane is his latest amusement! Oh, when I move the cane across the floor, I am sitting down. Otherwise, I would probably be "floored" again! LOL

QUOTE (Canada @ Jan 27 2010, 01:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877921


> Thank you for the touching message about remembering the small details in life. :hugging:
> :grouphug:
> I hope only the best for you & your hubby & Snowball.[/B]


Awww ... thank you do much, Jilly. :tender: 

QUOTE (maggieh @ Jan 27 2010, 06:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877924


> I was trying to come up with just the right words but everyone else has already said much of it so . . . :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: and rayer: rayer: rayer: ! Oh, and lots of puppy kisses from my girls!
> 
> Maggie, Sweetness and Tessa[/B]


Thank you, Maggie, for caring. :tender: And, for all the puppy kisses! :wub: 


QUOTE (LitGal @ Jan 27 2010, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878000


> Wow, I have to say how impressive your spirit is! It's a pleasure to read your post; your positive energy is evident in what you say about your situation.
> 
> Over the holidays, I heard a program on CBC (Canada's public radio station) in which they were interviewing a Quaker minister and he said how they have a saying about holding people in the light. I'm certainly not a Quaker, but I loved the image of holding someone in light. So I"ll think of you surrounded by light, joy, love, and health.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is sooooo beautiful to be thought of by being surrounded by light, joy, love, and health. Thank you so, so much! :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

*You know, I love the Rockettes! We were in New York City twice to see the Christmas show ... and, I still feel as though nobody does it better then Radio City Hall and the Rockettes. (I still can't believe that at one time NYC was at risk of losing Radio City Hall) Anyway ... you probably know that every year the MS Walk is a big thing. Now just think how fabulous it would be for Kerry and you ... and, the rest of our Spoiled Maltese gals ... to sign up ... and, line up ... and, do a Rockette MS kick butt dance! :yes: *

Marie - 
I just saw that the MS walk is in April. I have to look into it. I might be on the road shooting at that point but if not I'd love to do the Rockettes MS Kick Butt Dance. We could start a new sensation and be on "America Doesn't Have Talent." :smrofl:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

You have such a wonderful attitude and sense of humor...sending positive vibes your way and wishing you all the best. You deserve it....Glad to see you back!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sending hugs and prayers, Marie. :Flowers 2: 
i know you are in such good hands with your husband and sweet Snowball!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie how are you doing? I pray for you everday :hugging:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:aktion033: Tucker says to tell Snowball "Good Job!" for helping you so well.
I hope everything is uphill for awhile. You deserve it more than anyone I know! (((Marie)))


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 26 2010, 02:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877515


> _I am determined that I am going to go back and respond to so many of your threads. I just don't want anyone to think I don't care. I've missed a lot of birthday wishes and so many threads I've wanted to respond to ... including questions and feedback that so many of you gave me in regard to a few of my threads ... on Snowball, the mattress feedback, and thank you's on pictures I sent.
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> ...


Sending The warmest positive thoughts your way....and I'll throw in a few prayers as well.....does any one want to raise that?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Jan 28 2010, 12:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878214


> *You know, I love the Rockettes! We were in New York City twice to see the Christmas show ... and, I still feel as though nobody does it better then Radio City Hall and the Rockettes. (I still can't believe that at one time NYC was at risk of losing Radio City Hall) Anyway ... you probably know that every year the MS Walk is a big thing. Now just think how fabulous it would be for Kerry and you ... and, the rest of our Spoiled Maltese gals ... to sign up ... and, line up ... and, do a Rockette MS kick butt dance! :yes: *
> 
> Marie -
> I just saw that the MS walk is in April. I have to look into it. I might be on the road shooting at that point but if not I'd love to do the Rockettes MS Kick Butt Dance. We could start a new sensation and be on "America Doesn't Have Talent." :smrofl:[/B]


_
Oh, Sue ... now that would be sooooo awesome! Now let's see ... the MS Walk is in April. The Spoiled Maltese special Rockette's MS Kick Butt Dance would be so unique and awe inspiring ... what a way to welcome April with with the Rockette's putting more than a little bit of *Spring* into the MS Kick Butt Dance!!_ :yes:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (DonnaD @ Jan 28 2010, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878312


> You have such a wonderful attitude and sense of humor...sending positive vibes your way and wishing you all the best. You deserve it....Glad to see you back![/B]


_Awww ... thank you, Donna. :tender: 

Although I do have a sense of humor and make an effort to look at the brighter side of things, and I do count my blessings every day ... I do feel it's important for anyone who has medical issues, to understand that it's okay and normal ... to feel down or frustrated every once in a while. I want to say this ... because there are many other SM members here who have medical issues, too. And, the same for those who are feeling depressed. They might feel alone or be dealing with things they don't feel comfortable sharing. I feel we have to be in the other person's shoes to understand.

You see, a couple of weeks ago, I was alone with Snowball resting in our king size bed. Felix, bless his heart, was out grocery shopping for us. I wanted to get out of bed ... but, it was such a struggle. We have this very nice Beauty Rest mattress that feels comfortable, that is, until I need to roll over or move.  With the MS, I need a firmer mattress ... so, for right now, if I am in that bed ... I am *sunk*!!!  Anyway ...

I became so frustrated, that I started telling the mattress what I thought of it!!! I actually cussed out a few other things beside the mattress ... (don't worry, Paula ... God was not one of them that I cussed) I was struggling and hitting the mattress and saying ... "Damm it! ... I'll show you!" Eventually, I think because I was so mad (I sounded* crazy mad*, too!) and frustrated ... I somehow found the energy and strength to struggle myself out of the bed! I think if I had a video tape of myself then ... I could look back and laugh. Because after I got out of bed ... I said ... "There now, I feel a lot better!" 

And, yes, I know I'm nuts ... because I even apologized to the mattress for cussing it out!  _


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878782


> QUOTE (DonnaD @ Jan 28 2010, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878312





> You have such a wonderful attitude and sense of humor...sending positive vibes your way and wishing you all the best. You deserve it....Glad to see you back![/B]


_Awww ... thank you, Donna. :tender: 

Although I do have a sense of humor and make an effort to look at the brighter side of things, and I do count my blessings every day ... I do feel it's important for anyone who has medical issues, to understand that it's okay and normal ... to feel down or frustrated every once in a while. I want to say this ... because there are many other SM members here who have medical issues, too. And, the same for those who are feeling depressed. They might feel alone or be dealing with things they don't feel comfortable sharing. I feel we have to be in the other person's shoes to understand.

You see, a couple of weeks ago, I was alone with Snowball resting in our king size bed. Felix, bless his heart, was out grocery shopping for us. I wanted to get out of bed ... but, it was such a struggle. We have this very nice Beauty Rest mattress that feels comfortable, that is, until I need to roll over or move.  With the MS, I need a firmer mattress ... so, for right now, if I am in that bed ... I am *sunk*!!!  Anyway ...

I became so frustrated, that I started telling the mattress what I thought of it!!! I actually cussed out a few other things beside the mattress ... (don't worry, Paula ... God was not one of them that I cussed) I was struggling and hitting the mattress and saying ... "Damm it! ... I'll show you!" Eventually, I think because I was so mad (I sounded* crazy mad*, too!) and frustrated ... I somehow found the energy and strength to struggle myself out of the bed! I think if I had a video tape of myself then ... I could look back and laugh. Because after I got out of bed ... I said ... "There now, I feel a lot better!" 

And, yes, I know I'm nuts ... because I even apologized to the mattress for cussing it out!  _
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh Marie LMAO. :smrofl: I could just imagine being a fly on that wall or rather being Snowball thinking "Okay, Mom's lost it. She's talking to the mattress. :new_shocked: Let's see :confused1: can a Maltese call in the men with the shirts that have reallllly long arms that wrap around. I think they're called Stwaite Jackets. Hmmmmm. I hope she doesn't pick on me next. :blink: I swear I had nothing to do with this mommy. :innocent: 
You have every right to vent and throw open a window (like in the movie Network) and say "I'm as mad as h*** and I'm not going to take it anymore!" Get it out of your system and then go about your life with an attitude of nothing's going to keep me down. I know your kindness, love and humor equip you to face all that you have and will. I just wish it wasn't happening to you. :hugging:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 28 2010, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878490


> sending hugs and prayers, Marie. :Flowers 2:
> i know you are in such good hands with your husband and sweet Snowball![/B]


Sweet Sue ... I love you. :wub: :tender: But, you know that already. If anyone is more deserving ... it is YOU! You do so much in the background (a lot of it quietly) to help others. One day soon, I am going to download onto my computer pictures of a beautiful box of thoughtful gifts that Sue had sent me and Snowball. I feel guilty for not doing that sooner. It's hearts like yours that help make this such a better world. Love and hugs to you, Tucker, and the other guys. [/i]


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

sure do miss seeing those pics of little snowball.... :heart: :heart: :heart: 
:wub: :wub: :wub: 





(i cant believe I'm doing a pic request!! so sorry!!)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878870


> sure do miss seeing those pics of little snowball.... :heart: :heart: :heart:
> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> (i cant believe I'm doing a pic request!! so sorry!!)[/B]


Auntie Florence ... Mommi said she would send some pictures soon. So, please try and hang in there!  

I love you, Auntie Florence. :wub: 

Snowball 
[attachment=61337:100_6787.JPG]


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 29 2010, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878652


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 26 2010, 02:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877515





> _I am determined that I am going to go back and respond to so many of your threads. I just don't want anyone to think I don't care. I've missed a lot of birthday wishes and so many threads I've wanted to respond to ... including questions and feedback that so many of you gave me in regard to a few of my threads ... on Snowball, the mattress feedback, and thank you's on pictures I sent.
> 
> Anyway ...
> 
> ...


Sending The warmest positive thoughts your way....and I'll throw in a few prayers as well.....does any one want to raise that?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww ... thank you so much Nancy. :tender:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome back Marie! Glad you were able to leave us a note to update us. You are right in that our little furry companons know when something isn't right with us!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878887


> QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878870





> sure do miss seeing those pics of little snowball.... :heart: :heart: :heart:
> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> (i cant believe I'm doing a pic request!! so sorry!!)[/B]


Auntie Florence ... Mommi said she would send some pictures soon. So, please try and hang in there!  

I love you, Auntie Florence. :wub: 

Snowball 
[attachment=61337:100_6787.JPG]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dear Sweet Snowball,

So nice to wake up on this snowy Virginia morning & see your precious little face. :wub2: 
I hope you have a nice saturday cuddling with your wonderful Mommi! :heart: 

I love you lots, sweetheart! :hugging: 

Auntie Florence


ps, Pearlan thinks you are very handsome!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi snowball, we miss you around here :heart: just wanted to let you know that we're thinking about you and sending warm and good thoughts your way :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear your MS is acting up. I'm glad your hubby and Snowball are taking good care of you, though. It's so important to surround ourselves with loved ones when we're going through tough times. I will continue to keep you in my thoughts. Best wishes. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 30 2010, 11:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=879084


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 29 2010, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878887





> QUOTE (mfa @ Jan 29 2010, 06:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878870





> sure do miss seeing those pics of little snowball.... :heart: :heart: :heart:
> :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> (i cant believe I'm doing a pic request!! so sorry!!)[/B]


Auntie Florence ... Mommi said she would send some pictures soon. So, please try and hang in there!  

I love you, Auntie Florence. :wub: 

Snowball 
[attachment=61337:100_6787.JPG]
[/B][/QUOTE]


Dear Sweet Snowball,

So nice to wake up on this snowy Virginia morning & see your precious little face. :wub2: 
I hope you have a nice saturday cuddling with your wonderful Mommi! :heart: 

I love you lots, sweetheart! :hugging: 

Auntie Florence


ps, Pearlan thinks you are very handsome!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mommi and I are having a very snowy day here now, too! Actually, it's called a big blizzard! So, Mommi and I are cuddling a lot, for sure. :wub: :wub: 

Pearlan, I wish you and your Mommy could visit with us now. Mommi has a new walker to help her walk better. Her walker also has a seat and she gives me rides on it! It is fun! Mommi could give you a ride on her walker seat, too! And, we could all cuddle together. :wub: :wub: 

Mommi told me Pearlan thinks I am very handsome. Well, I think Pearlan is very beautiful! :wub: :heart: 

Love and Warm Hugs ... 

Snowball ... and, my Mommi :wub: </span>


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Kutsmail1 @ Jan 29 2010, 10:05 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878955


> Welcome back Marie! Glad you were able to leave us a note to update us. You are right in that our little furry companons know when something isn't right with us![/B]


Thank you so much, Sarah. :tender: 

Yes, Snowball and my sweet hubby are taking very good care of me. :wub: :wub: 

I have a wonderful physical therapist who comes to our home twice a week and this has helped so much. She works with me at least two hours for each visit. The process is slow, but, I am moving a lot more. I still am not allowed to go outside except for doctor appointments. At some point I will be able to have physical therapy in an outpatient facility. But, I think that won't be until spring. I am just so grateful that my spirits are up and that I feel motivated to do the best I can to get better.

The only downside has been the weather. I had a consult appointment with a new neurologist tomorrow ... but, it will be impossible because of the blizzard to make that appointment. Even the neurology office is closed today because of the storm. So, I will have to make another appointment ... hopefully, that will be soon.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear sweet Snowball, :heart: 

I love receiving correspondence from you, sweetheart! :ThankYou: 

Pearlan and I would love to visit with you and your Mommi! :tender: 
We are not sure where in Va you are but it cant be that far. 
We are by the Blue Ridge mountains, it's very pretty here! :thmbup: 

It sounds like fun getting rides on your Mommi's new walker,
I know Pearlan would love to join you! :wub2: :wub2: 

Sending you kissis, little sweetheart :smootch: 
& give your Mommi a big hug from me! :Flowers 2: 

Auntie Florence


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marie, I have been very busy here and read the posts but sometimes don't have time to respond, but I have been praying and waiting for this very day to hear what your neurlogist had to say, then I read your post, I'm sorry you have to make another appointment. Marie I'm glad you have a walker to get around, I have been worried you might fall again. You are in my heart and in my thoughts. I pray every night for you and will continue. I love you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mfa @ Feb 11 2010, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884490


> Dear sweet Snowball, :heart:
> 
> I love receiving correspondence from you, sweetheart! :ThankYou:
> 
> ...



Awww ... that means the world to me, Paula. :tender:

The neurologist was closed yesterday because the blizzard shut down everything except the hospitals and fire stations. I called this morning and they were, of course, still swamped with cancellations. The government is still closed today. Anyway, I can't get an appointment now until February 26th. 

The good news is that I will still be getting the in home physical therapy ... so, that is a blessing, and a comfort to know a medical professional is keeping track of what is happening with me in the meantime. That is a great comfort. And, I love, Terry, who is so upbeat and dedicated in helping me. 

I understand about getting busy and reading posts ... but, unfortuntely, don't have time to respond to as many as we would like to. Even though I am homebound for now ... I have the physical therapy that I do, not only when the therapist is here ... but, I also pay the bills, take care of other business by phone, and have other chores that have to get done. I don't want to burden my hubby with everything ... so, I push myself to at least unload and load the dishwasher, fold clothes, try and do as much as I can right now. (Felix does the laundry, too, bless his heart)

Honestly, I don't know how I did without the walker. I think, in my mind, I fought it, because I am determined to walk without relying on it forever. And, I WILL walk without the walker and cane at some point here. You are right, that I need it now so I won't have another fall. 

Thank you so much, Paula, for caring and for all of your prayers. I can't express how much this means to me. I feel your love ... and, I love you, too. :hugging: :tender:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Sending you Thoughts and Prayers.
Staying positive is a good thing.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 11 2010, 07:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884691


> Sending you Thoughts and Prayers.
> Staying positive is a good thing.
> :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Thank you, Jennifer. :tender:


----------

